# Q7 coastline Design Study for Geneva



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi is presenting a very special concept car at the Geneva Motor Show: The Audi Q7 coastline combines the breathtaking power of a twelve-cylinder TDI with the elegant style of an exclusive yacht. A large part of the high-performance SUV’s exterior and interior is bathed in a trendy white. Under the hood resides the world’s strongest diesel engine in a series-production vehicle – the six-liter V12 capable of delivering 368 kW (500 hp) of power.
* Full Story *


----------

